# Nettleham Hall - July 2012



## Priority 7 (Jul 8, 2012)

In its heyday












Nettleham hall was the home of the Hood Family, a very popular family within the village of Nettleham. The famliy decended from John Hood who was the first of the Hood family to occupy Nettleham Hall. John Hood whom accompanied General Monk from Scotland on his way to restore Charles IIin January 1660. The main entrance is a magnificent set of wrought iron gates, these gates came from the demolished church of St.Peter at Arches Lincoln and were designed by Francis or William Smith circa 1720 with piers and flanking walls being dating from around 1890. The house had an underground system of tunnels to allow servants to move around the house. An old auction catalogue for the sale of the residence describes it as a charming stone built Georgian House with views of Lincoln Catherdral, it was sold with 3 acres of garden and 1,500 acres of shooting lands.
Nettleham hall burnt down around 1937 in mysterious circumstances.

After the fire











Anyway on with the images:

The Main Gates































The Grand Halls Remains



















































And a special MD Happy Birthday pic 






Visited in the great company of Coverturbex and Lulatahula...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 8, 2012)

Cracking stuff dude! Looks like it was a hell of a nice place in it's day


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 8, 2012)

Such a shame to see its current state as even the pics after the fire would suggest it wasn't beyond repair. I would venture that it would have been repaired had war not broken out.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice. Shame I missed it today...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 8, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Such a shame to see its current state as even the pics after the fire would suggest it wasn't beyond repair. I would venture that it would have been repaired had war not broken out.



Is anything really beyond repair these days? I've seen some pretty amazing restorations on TV so you never know 
It's truly amazing to see these older buildings still standing - even if it is just the main walls. It shows how well built they were back in the day...


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jul 8, 2012)

My own best offerings (nowhere near as good as Priority 7's though) from today:


----------



## shane.c (Jul 8, 2012)

Very good pics i like the black and white photos,


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jul 8, 2012)

I love your shots of the gates P7 =)


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 8, 2012)

They came out better than I expected to be honest and B&W helps too good to catch up again and glad we could help you conquer your nemesis


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 8, 2012)

Great reports and pics by you all, loving the close up gate ones and black and white sooooo suits this place


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 8, 2012)

Excellent report, beautiful place & photos


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 9, 2012)

very nice work both of you thanks for sharing


----------



## sonyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Cracking pics!! Love the look of the place, bet it was awesome when in use!


----------



## KingRat (Jul 9, 2012)

B&W suits it well


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 9, 2012)

Great stuff guys very sombre atmosphere


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 9, 2012)

Incredible wrought iron gate,great photos and report both.


----------



## tank2020 (Jul 9, 2012)

Excellent Stuff! Especially the gate. Although I was waiting for a servants tunnel to appear : (


----------



## temptress (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful pic of the gate.


----------



## kehumff (Jul 11, 2012)

Great pics, what a waste of a wonderful building


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice pics. Somehow it seems peaceful, not scary. Not sure why. Maybe the people who lived there were nice. (lol--I don't know)


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's a blast from the past! I don't remember this coming out! Lovely pics both of you, def going to add it to my list!


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 29, 2012)

Great pics and report both of you. Would have loved to see what the original interior looked like it must have been grand indeed.


----------

